# I don't know why



## Hooked Up (May 23, 2004)

I just like it, Guy


----------



## grayfish (Jul 31, 2005)

I like it too. Adrift on a sea of blue.


----------



## Koru (Sep 25, 2006)

i love it! oh gosh i'm not going to be able to sleep tonight with words whizzing around in my mind. it's very zen. where did you take the photo Guy?

rosesm


----------



## stargazer (May 24, 2004)

Thats a very soothing pic. Nice shot there Guy. Is it the pond by your place?


----------



## Hooked Up (May 23, 2004)

Lake Corpus Christi. Sun rising behind me. Peace in the air. I just had to try. Kinda neat, I look at the image and it's almost like I'm there again. Nuttin fancy, just kinda cool. Guy


stargazer said:


> Thats a very soothing pic. Nice shot there Guy. Is it the pond by your place?


----------



## LIONESS-270 (May 19, 2005)

Koru said:


> i love it! oh gosh i'm not going to be able to sleep tonight with words whizzing around in my mind. it's very zen. where did you take the photo Guy?
> 
> rosesm


Off the pier in our back yard I think...Shockingly Beautiful Guy! Robs has sent it around to our friends. Thanks.


----------



## Hooked Up (May 23, 2004)

I'm sorry Karen! I didn't see the question I guess. Yes, it was taken off of Chief's pier. My most humble apologies. Guy


Koru said:


> i love it! oh gosh i'm not going to be able to sleep tonight with words whizzing around in my mind. it's very zen. where did you take the photo Guy?
> 
> rosesm


----------



## grayfish (Jul 31, 2005)

Just looked again and I still like it. Lovely photo. Kinda makes me just want to sit and stare at it.


----------



## richg99 (Aug 21, 2004)

Peaceful...would make a good desktop image... Rich


----------



## RustyBrown (May 29, 2004)

I think it works for alot of reasons... 

One would be that the people on this particular board have probably spent alot of time just staring at the patterns that waves make. 

Another would be that the shutter speed was fast enough to freeze the moment (my guess was 1/250, but I see now it was 1/200). There are definitely advantages to using faster shutter speeds on this type of shot. 

Next would be soothing colors of blue and green almost exclusively. See previous post about the appeal of vibrant colors like this.

Finally the overall simplicity of the shot - not overloading the viwers with details, but for those that want to you can get lost in the reflections.

Excellent capture.


----------



## Koru (Sep 25, 2006)

Guy, sorry but i have another question, are those leaves floating or are they a plant, like a mangrove?

rosesm


----------



## chicapesca (Jun 7, 2004)

RustyBrown said:


> I think it works for alot of reasons...
> 
> One would be that the people on this particular board have probably spent alot of time just staring at the patterns that waves make.
> 
> ...


Yeah, what he said! :tongue:


----------



## Hooked Up (May 23, 2004)

Karen, It is called "water hyacinth". Google it up. There are lots of cool images and info there. Where I live we only see it when there have been heavy rains upriver(s) and it ends up being flushed into the saltwater bays and sometimes even the Gulf of Mexico. I'm not sure what moves them where the Chief lives. Guy

Oh, Thanks to all of you for the positive feedback on the image. It really means a lot to me coming from this esteemed group! Guy


Koru said:


> Guy, sorry but I have another question, are those leaves floating or are they a plant, like a mangrove?
> 
> rosesm


----------

